# ED meds for fun



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't suffer from ED but have used ED meds recreationally a handful of times, I would guess 5-6 times in total (Generic versions of Viag, Cial, and Viag/Cial combo). Couple questions for those who have used (whether recreationally or by necessity):

- Did you find that it actually enhanced your orgasm? This is something I noticed, and I guess in part due to all the extra bloodflow.

- Have you used with your SO (which in my case would be a female)? I know a few guys who say they will actually split a dose with their wife (say 5mg Cial for each) and it makes sex that much more pleasurable for both. 

1 or 2 times that I used I got some wicked migraines afterwards (not sure if directly related to as I do suffer from migraines in general), so I really haven't messed around with much (maybe play around with dosage). 

I actually forgot I had a stash of this stuff, just happened to find it the other morning (we just moved a few months ago so it was still packed away).


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

There are no real generics of the name brands. Supposedly one can buy the real thing cheap from foreign pharmacies, though I am not sure it is legal. Some foreign pharmacies reportedly do sell the real thing, but idk how one knows for sure.

So I am curious about the generics you are getting.

I have a touch of ED and use the meds. To your questions:

1) I find orgasm on cialis to be less intense than normal. Staxyn (a quick acting version of Levitra) seems to be totally normal for me.

2) No my wife has never tried any of my meds. Reportedly Viagra has been found in clinical trials to help some women. My wife gets aroused and will O ok. I think her issues are pysch/emotional rather than biochemical.

3) No headaches or backaches. I do get a bit of the nasal stuffiness sensation.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Thor said:


> There are no real generics of the name brands. Supposedly one can buy the real thing cheap from foreign pharmacies, though I am not sure it is legal. Some foreign pharmacies reportedly do sell the real thing, but idk how one knows for sure.
> 
> So I am curious about the generics you are getting.
> 
> ...


I should have rephrased, when I say generics they are knockoffs (PDE5-Inhibitors), not generics in as going to CVS. Sildenafil Citrate, Tadalafil, etc... You can get from Indian pharmacies (they are a PITA after and won't leave you alone) or underground labs. Of course there is always the question of whether or not what you are getting is bunk...

Appreciate the feedback. I haven't used in a while, mainly b/c things were slow going with the wife for a bit, and last thing I needed to do was pop a pill and then lay there watching tv by myself lol.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> I don't suffer from ED but have used ED meds recreationally a handful of times, I would guess 5-6 times in total (Generic versions of Viag, Cial, and Viag/Cial combo). Couple questions for those who have used (whether recreationally or by necessity):
> 
> - Did you find that it actually enhanced your orgasm? This is something I noticed, and I guess in part due to all the extra bloodflow.
> 
> ...


I have taken Viagra for years. Don't really need to, but it does give me that extra boost. Who does not want an extra boost in that department?
Couple things I have learned.

1. ALWAYS take the Viagra with two Alieve. No headache in the morning.
2. ALWAYS take two squirts of Afrin for the stuffy nose.
3. ALWAYS wait THREE hours after ANY food before taking the Viagra.

If you do ALL of the above, you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I am a big fan of Staxyn. The pill dissolves in your mouth under your tongue. I can feel it working in less than 10 minutes. The instructions say give it 30 to 60 minutes, but I've never had any issue well before that. I take half a pill and jump in bed. By the time we get far enough into foreplay that I want to be fully hard, I am.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

UMP said:


> I have taken Viagra for years. Don't really need to, but it does give me that extra boost. Who does not want an extra boost in that department?
> Couple things I have learned.
> 
> 1. ALWAYS take the Viagra with two Alieve. No headache in the morning.
> ...


Item #1 & #2 alone would definitely help with the side effects I noticed



Thor said:


> I am a big fan of Staxyn. The pill dissolves in your mouth under your tongue. I can feel it working in less than 10 minutes. The instructions say give it 30 to 60 minutes, but I've never had any issue well before that. I take half a pill and jump in bed. By the time we get far enough into foreplay that I want to be fully hard, I am.


I can't remember if I have (Vardenafil ). I think someone had recommended it to me for the same reasons you just mentioned. All I know is I have a bottle of something I haven't opened yet lol.


----------



## Muse1976 (Apr 25, 2015)

Some of you may or may not have known this, but Viagra was an accident. The main ingredient in Viagra was originally tested as a drug for heart disease. Google "Viagra discovery" 

As far as generics go, there are a lot of knock off on the market that may or may not work. The OP commented on Indian pharmacies. While they may be a PITA for the most part, their are 3 legimate Indian pharmacies that have US FDA approval to make generic drugs for the US market. Viagra and all of it derivatives however are not on the list of approved generics. Pfizer has seen to that personally through their lobbying for extended drug patents. Although they are set to expire in 2020. 

As for these US FDA approved pharmacies, a couple of them already make their own generic ED drugs. I know a guy that buys his from a wholesale shop for one of the FDA generic pharmas, and it is confirmed that it is the legit stuff. I have seen the packaging and it is all sealed in blister packs and dated and stamped with the name of the pharmacy. He gets this one stuff called Super V. It's a combination of Viagra and a premature ejaculation drug called Dapoxetine. Needless to say, if you take one of these you can spilt the skulls of dinosaurs and still be ready to go. 

I won't go into further details. Google is your friend. 

As for the suggestion from UMP. I agree 2 Advil and a couple shots of nasal Spray and get your game on.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You can get knockoffs made by Indian pharmaceutical companies (e.g., Spier) that work exactly the same, for as little as $0.85 a pill. They are available from pharmacies on Pacific island/Indian Ocean nations such as Vanuatu and the Maldives.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Muse1976 said:


> Some of you may or may not have known this, but Viagra was an accident. The main ingredient in Viagra was originally tested as a drug for heart disease. Google "Viagra discovery"
> 
> As far as generics go, there are a lot of knock off on the market that may or may not work. The OP commented on Indian pharmacies. While they may be a PITA for the most part, their are 3 legimate Indian pharmacies that have US FDA approval to make generic drugs for the US market. Viagra and all of it derivatives however are not on the list of approved generics. Pfizer has seen to that personally through their lobbying for extended drug patents. Although they are set to expire in 2020.
> 
> ...


lol, the bolded sounds tiring  Lasting hasn't been an issue for me, but man have there been times when we get a long round in that my abs are on fire!

The V version I have is called Manly made by Cooper Pharma Limited (100mg tabs). Comes in blister packs, mfg dates, etc... Think I have used maybe twice and it was legit (not sure I have done the full 100mg, I might have split up into 2 50mg dosages).. Just by the fact it is called Manly, you know it has to be legit 

The Cial/Viag combo pills I have seemed legit as well, but honestly those are just from an underground lab here that combines the powder into the pills, so can't say for sure they are truly legit (aside from just personal experience).

I will definitely have to do the Afrin/Advil protocol next time I use. As much as I enjoyed the nasty migraine that basically wiped me out for an entire day has kept me from using again.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> lol, the bolded sounds tiring  Lasting hasn't been an issue for me, but man have there been times when we get a long round in that my abs are on fire!
> 
> The V version I have is called Manly made by Cooper Pharma Limited (100mg tabs). Comes in blister packs, mfg dates, etc... Think I have used maybe twice and it was legit (not sure I have done the full 100mg, I might have split up into 2 50mg dosages).. Just by the fact it is called Manly, you know it has to be legit
> 
> ...


FYI
Aleve works best for me.
Don't forget the empty stomach. Wait for 3 hours after a meal. This is probably the most important thing. The degree of efficacy is directly related to how empty your stomach is when taking. This is not only recommended on the bottle, but very much a fact for ME.

I've taken after a heavy meal and it did absolutely nothing other than a wicked headache.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Way cheaper, seriously, have you ever tried tabasco sauce? I use either that or figging with ginger root because they are much more natural. I do not like putting manufactured chemicals into my body. 

HBO Clip https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQTTVeEoeo4


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

badsanta said:


> Way cheaper, seriously, have you ever tried tabasco sauce? I use either that or figging with ginger root because they are much more natural. I do not like putting manufactured chemicals into my body.
> 
> HBO Clip https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQTTVeEoeo4


Haha, that was such an awesome show!

I have also found that common pre workout supps (Cit Mal, Agmatine, Potas. Nitrate, etc...), which are all meant to be pump inducers can add some benefit


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Hash cookies are a good sex drug


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We've bought the weird stuff at the check out in convenience stores...a lot of it works very well.


----------

